# Driver ATI

## Lucacri

Si lo so che ci sono mille post in merito, e so anche che è facile installarli...MA PERCHE IO NON CI RIESCO???  :Smile: 

Allora, ho installato xorg-6.8. Ho emergiato i nuovi driver, ho dato opengl-update ati, ma se faccio modprobe fglrx mi ritrovo questo:

```
TM804 etc # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

E il dmesg mi dice:

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!
```

quindi ho dato LSMOD:

```
TM804 etc # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

acerhk                 27844  0

snd_pcm_oss            48804  0

snd_mixer_oss          17792  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31744  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47760  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7052  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           28320  1

snd_ac97_codec         73440  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                83208  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20484  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46180  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7812  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

b44                    19588  0

mii                     4224  1 b44

dm_mod                 53500  0

sbp2                   20872  0

ohci1394               30212  0

ieee1394               91956  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18952  0

uhci_hcd               29968  0

usb_storage            38528  0

usbhid                 30016  0

ehci_hcd               27396  0

usbcore               105592  6 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

Che fare?

Aiutatemi plz  :Smile: 

PS: Su fedora usavo Xmodmap per rimappare i tasti della tastiera, dov'e finito in gentoo?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che scheda grafica hai? Che versione stai mettendo di ati-drivers?

----------

## Lucacri

fedeliallalinea credo che tu sia il poster piu veloce del web  :Smile: 

Cmq sto installando una Mobility radeon 9000 e i driver sono i 

```
Installed:           8.8.25
```

Che posso fare?

----------

## RockSteady

hai configurato xorg con 

./opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig???

se nn lò hai fatto fallo ti crearà un file chiamato XF86Config-4 che sta in /etc/X11 devi editarlo

devi cambiare qualcosina su questo file che ora t elenco

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

```

dove tu troverai driver keyboard1 devi mettere kbd

```
 Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

```

questa e la parte relativa al mouse se ti servisse per la rotellina   :Razz: 

per finire

```
    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

```

setta no a internalagp dove tu troverai yes

inoltre ti ricordo (se non lò hai gia fatto) che devi ricomilare il kernel a modo per usare le ati

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

ho anche io una radeon9000 dunque fidati che funziona alla grande

----------

## RockSteady

ah un ultima cosa che mi sono dimenticato d dirti una volta modificato XF86Config-4 devi ricordati d rinominarlo in xorg.conf e di eliminare XF86Config-4 dalla dir /etc/X11

e di mettere i moduli in nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

quello che t posto e un mio esempio adattalo al tuo sistema

```
  GNU nano 1.3.4                    File: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

rtc                # - Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

agpgart            # - supporto AGP

via_agp          # - Supporto AGP del NorthBridge i845 nel mio caso

fglrx              # - Driver ATi ( Non ancora compilato)
```

----------

## Thundah

Ciao, io ho una mobility 9700 e ho installato ankio gli ati-drivers. Con fglrxconfig non mi funzionavano, invece usando xorgconfig è andato tutto alla grande.. ovviamente devi ricordarti di decommentare alcune cose tipo

Load "dri"

Load "glx"

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Il file generato con fglrxconfig malgrado svariati tentativi non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare  :Smile: 

Ciao by Mauro

----------

## Lucacri

Nada, non ci sono riuscito

All'avvio mi carica tutti i moduli tranne fglrx che mi da sempre lo stesso errore di prima!! Che posso fare?

----------

## RockSteady

che kernel stai usando???

io ho un 2.6.9 development

----------

## Lucacri

Io sto usando il 2.6.10-gentoo-r6, potrebbe essere colpa del kernel?

----------

## Lestaat

no uso il tuo stesso kernel e con la mia 9600 non ho problemi

----------

## illorca

Scusate se mi intrometto ma anch'io ho un problema analogo.

Ho il kernel 2.6.10 e una ati rad mobility 9700

Se utilizzo il driver radeon tutto ok ma no 3d  :Sad: 

Se invece uso fglrx, kde (o chi per esso) funziona correttamente fino all'utlizzo del rendering. Anche solamente l'invocazione di glxinfo provoca l'immediato blocco totale e irrecuperabile del pc.

qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? grazie.

----------

## Lucacri

Sto battendoci la testa da piu di un giorno, ma niente, non riesco a farli andare! Che mi consigliate di provare?

----------

## Lucacri

Altro giro altro errore  :Smile: 

all'avvio ho aggiunto il caricamento del modulo rtc, ma mi dice che non lo carica. dando un modprobe rtc, mi restituisce:

```
FATAL: Error inserting rtc (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/rtc.ko): Input/output error
```

E in dmesg:

```
rtc: I/O port 112 is not free.

```

Uff...non so che fare!

----------

## Lestaat

Io quasi quasi so che fare!

Mi compro una Nvidia

...

lol

----------

## Lucacri

Il problema è che mi viene difficile sradicarla dal mio Notebook  :Wink: 

Dai ragazzi sono disperato, con fedora mi funzionava tutto ma gentoo mi piace troppo

----------

## earcar

Sei sicuro che il link /usr/src/linux punti al kernel giusto?

Prova a dare:

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

----------

## superfayan

io ho appena emerso il kernel nuovo.. 

2.6.10-rc3 ...

che moduli devo caricare per una 9700 mobile... ?? non trovo guide esatte...   :Confused: 

----------

## Lucacri

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che il link /usr/src/linux punti al kernel giusto?
> 
> Prova a dare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

linux punta al mio kernel installato..

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -l /usr/src

totale 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22  4 feb 21:10 linux -> linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1336  7 feb 23:16 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

Se installo i vanilla puo esserci qualche miglioramento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che stai usando quel kernel? Dai un

```
# uname -r
```

----------

## Sbriglie

assicurati soprattutto di non avere compilato nel kernel il drm standard di xorg, perchè il tuo messaggio di errore iniziale dice che c'è già un driver drm caricato.

----------

## superfayan

anch'io sono alla presa con gli ati drivers...

vi spiego cosa ho fatto..

ho seguito questa guida

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

ho emerso il kernel.. 2.6.11-rc3

compilato con genkernel e aggiunto i moduli consigiati nella guida... 

ho selezionato

 <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support             

(dato ke il mio chipset è i828)

e gli altri moduli..

finito di compliare ho aggiunto come da guida i moduli nel file autostart...

ho cambiato le impostazioni del boot loader (aggiungendo il  percorso del kernel nuovo)..

rebooto e mi da errore nel caricare i moduli 

rtc                

agpgart            

intel_agp          

fglrx             

 :Shocked: 

----------

## RockSteady

hai installato l'ultimo xorg e gli ultimi ati driver???

----------

## superfayan

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> hai installato l'ultimo xorg e gli ultimi ati driver???

 

ati driver si.. ora emergo lo org nuovo 

xò ho alcuni problemi..

1 il mouse non mi va boottando il kernel nuovo..

2 bootando il kernel vecchio (2.6.9 di vidalinux precompilato) mi carica i moduli ... ma naturalmente non funziona il wireless (ipw2200 ha bisogno dei sorgenti... )

 :Shocked:   :Confused:   non capisc...

----------

## RockSteady

perche compilate con genkernel che il 99% dei casi fa solo casino   :Confused: 

prova a compilare a mano il kernel che non e difficile ed e piu efficace

nella guida per installare gentoo e spiegato tuttto quello che devi fare   :Smile: 

----------

## superfayan

[quote="RockSteady"]perche compilate con genkernel che il 99% dei casi fa solo casino   :Confused: 

prova a compilare a mano il kernel che non e difficile ed e piu efficace

nella guida per installare gentoo e spiegato tuttto quello che devi fare  

ok ci proverò... è la mia prima volta   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## superfayan

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> perche compilate con genkernel che il 99% dei casi fa solo casino  
> 
> prova a compilare a mano il kernel che non e difficile ed e piu efficace
> 
> nella guida per installare gentoo e spiegato tuttto quello che devi fare  

 

fatto .. nella guida di prima c'è anke  scritto come compilare il kernel senza genkernel... ma niente..

i moduli non si caricano..e il mouse ancora non va   :Confused: 

----------

## Lucacri

io l'ho compilato sia con genkernel, sia con la compilazione manuale, ma niente ! mi da errore caricando rtc (errore lo vedi sopra) e caricando fglrx!

Idee?

----------

## Lucacri

E soprattutto che differenze ci sono fra i kernel vanilla e i kernel ufficiali gentoo? Miglioramenti significativi / maggiore compatibilità o niente di che?

----------

## gutter

In genere i gds (gentoo-dev-sources) aggiungono un patchset ai vanilla.

Puoi dare un'occhiata all'ebuild o al Changelog dell'ebuild.

----------

## Lucacri

Ma i patchset in cosa consistono?

----------

## Lucacri

Dai ragazzi non ditemi che nessuno sa rispondermi perche non ci credo  :Smile: 

----------

## superfayan

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> io l'ho compilato sia con genkernel, sia con la compilazione manuale, ma niente ! mi da errore caricando rtc (errore lo vedi sopra) e caricando fglrx!
> 
> Idee?

 

idem!! errore caricare tutti questi moduli...

rtc

agpgart

intel_agp

ho provato 5-6 volte a ricompilare con genkerne e senza... e nessun risultato...

anzi ho creato dei problemi... il mouse non andava.. ke poi per fortuna ho messo apposto..   :Confused: 

----------

## RockSteady

ma i moduli li avete messi in

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## superfayan

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ma i moduli li avete messi in
> 
> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 

certo ke si ..

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

usblp

rtc                # - Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 

agpgart            # - supporto AGP 

intel_agp          # - Supporto AGP del NorthBridge 

fglrx              # - Driver ATi ( Non ancora compilato) 

```

----------

## RockSteady

ah cmq mi da errore anche a me quando faccio boot ma il rendering e attivo e bello pimpante 

```
[rocksteady@bboy] [pts/3] [Incoming] *12:21:49* $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

[rocksteady@bboy] [pts/3] [Incoming] *12:33:19* $ 
```

vedi se magari e attivo anche a te

----------

## superfayan

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ah cmq mi da errore anche a me quando faccio boot ma il rendering e attivo e bello pimpante 
> 
> ```
> [rocksteady@bboy] [pts/3] [Incoming] *12:21:49* $ glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> ...

 

devo ancora emergere xorg e gli ati drivers... ho alcuni problemi...

```
emerge -p xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-1.7.3-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre6)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre6 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.904 [6.8.0-r3]

```

mi sto informando come risolverli,,,   :Confused: 

----------

## Lucacri

```
TM804 root # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## RockSteady

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> TM804 root # glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> ...

 

azz non sò piu a cosa pensare sinceramente   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grentis

Scusate se mi intrometto ma anche io ho un problema con i driver ATI per una 9700

quando lancio fglrxinfo mi viene restituito:

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual 
```

Qualcuno ha idea del possibile motivo?

Grazie a tutti...

P.S. Ho emerso l'ultima versione stabile di xorg e degli ATI drivers e provato a seguire diverse guide...

----------

